# engine pictures



## vader3120 (Nov 12, 2006)

I am looking for some engine pictures. I am rebuilding my car, and when i tore it all down, i wasnt as thorugh as i should have been with taking pictures and lableing things.

I mainly need pulley side showing the brackets, and the water pump too, there is this bolt hole that i dont know what goes to it. 

Thanks guys, and i will post some pictures here later on, to show my progress.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

buy the hanyes manual


----------



## vader3120 (Nov 12, 2006)

i have the haynes, and the chiltons, and the FSM

I would apprectiate some help, not this noob crap.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hehe, yeah n00b. 

i looked in my own personal little group of pics and cant find any... can you take a pic of the one youre having a problem with?


----------



## vader3120 (Nov 12, 2006)

i figured it out for the most part, i cant seem to find my starter bolts, my turbo bolts and i have some coolant and vac hoses to figure out, but thats not bad. I am still trying to figure out how to install the fuel injectors correctly.

I have pictures on my thread at the other site, you know where its at. I am just confused as to how they sit in the intake manifold.


----------

